

Something to waste your time:  X-Plane 9 beta 2 demo (this is by far the best flight simulator) - amichail
http://www.x-plane.com/beta.html

======
lvecsey
Has anyone asked Austin about his thoughts on releasing GPL clients? Theres no
doubt he has a passion to continue massaging world-data and refining the
simulator design; I think if he knew users would still purchase binary client
and data releases, pushed out through dvd's or bittorrent like he already
does, he might make the switch from proprietary to free software.

------
irrelative
Wow, I thought it was just me! Bonus points: linux, osx and windows versions.

*err, looks like the linux version isn't out yet. still, the 8.6 version is quite good.

